# My favorite planted tank



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

The baby tears is doing great. Better then I thought. Afraid to trim it or anything. Don't want to die so for now Ill let it grow tall.

After Blue Sam (Betta)passed the two glass fish got to where I never saw them. And the tank needs mulm so added some fish I had in the 10 gallon guppy tank. And it works now the glass fish are out and the tank is so much fun to watch. I may have to do some extra water changes but since the plants are doing so well the tank should handle the extra fish no problem.

I am keeping the water lettuce way down. The new plants need lots of light so don't want to block it. But I do still have a couple in there and well have to keep it at bay more now.

The other two tanks are doing OK. Lost almost all the stargrass in both tanks. So that plant is off my list now. The bacopa Australis Is doing well. I went ahead and started working on getting it to cover the ground in the 10 gallon but still waiting on the 29 to do that. Have not seen any growth on it yet, soon as I do I well work with it more. No pictures of them hubby is still asleep Ill try later today.

Here is my 6 gallon tank. (bet it holds much much less)


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

You're the second person today I've seen use stargrass. Can you identify that more? The only stargrass I can think of would not be a true aquatic, which would explain its demise, but now that I've seen the name twice I am really curious to find out what it is.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

The seller listed it as heteranthera zosterifolia. It died within a week. There are a few stems of it still in the 29 that is still green and not decaying yet.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. If it truly is that species then, beleive it or not, your tank conditions might be a little TOO good. When there is a lack of nitrates that species melts. Perhaps overfeed a bit or dose nitrates??? Interesting indeed.

Later, 

Darren


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Just a bit of comment on zebra danio. Although zebra danio is a small fish, they are extremely active. In my opinion, they should not be kept in any tank below 20 gallon. I have kept them in a 15 gallon tank but I regret for doing so. I witnessed a large group of male zebra danio chasing after one female like some kind of a riot in the tank. The fast swimming danio also freaked out the rest of the slower swimming fishes. Let's not repeat my mistake.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I've heard the same comment made about celestial pearl danio, an even smaller fish.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not familiar with celestial pearl danio as I have never kept any. I am afraid of causing death to them because I heard they almost extinct years ago. So, I don't know much about the behaviour too. Maybe there is a reason why they rename it to "celestial pearl danio"...something related to danio but I can't comment on something I don't know. They're quite commonly kept in a nano tank though but I don't know how well they're doing. Once a friend running a LFS told me that he was reluctant to stock them because the mortality rate was too high. He eventually started to stock them when there were too many requests. I heard some people managed to breed them locally. Their popularity is fading now. So I rarely hear any news about this species in the past 12 months.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Ya I know.They started out in my 29 gallon but my angelfish ate three of them. So it was move them to the smaller tank or let the angel eat them.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Angie said:


> Ya I know.They started out in my 29 gallon but my angelfish ate three of them. So it was move them to the smaller tank or let the angel eat them.


:hungry: - yummmmmm!!!!


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds like another opportunity for another new tank. I am seriously trying to spread MTS (Multiple Tank Syndrome) in this forum already :bounce:


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

I suspect most people in this forum don't need any extra encouragement in that department. I'm up to eight tanks, and I just got back in the hobby in January. Around here, if it holds water, it's probably planted, even the Costco animal cracker jar. Unless it holds beer. All our homer buckets are marked with either a fish or a mug. He doesn't like fish poop in his beer buckets and I don't want my fish drunk. :mullet:


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

LOL I have 5 tanks and no room for any new ones. I need a bigger house or I need to kick my hubby out of his smoking room make he smoke outside and add tanks in there. Don't think he would go for it since that is his only space in the house. lol


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Angie, get him to quit smoking or kick him out of the house...hahaha. It's for his own benefit anyway - he can save some cash and it's better for his health.....and you have a fish room :tea:


----------

